
EFF is hiring an activist - pmoriarty
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/02/life-eff-activist
======
austincheney
I was super interested in this until I read the interest is squarely against
government surveillance without any mention of commercial surveillance. Both
are really bad, but I also believe the later will always be less ethical. Any
activism that doesn’t fight both is dead on arrival.

